# Mice Invading My Nissan



## simon kenton (Dec 28, 2003)

I have a 1996 King Cab, 4WD. I had a problem with the ac being blocked. Not the air flow, but the condensed water was dripping out onto the passenger floor. Then the fan started acting up, making buzzing noises when set on 3 or 4.
I took it up to the mechanic. He removed a big mouse nest from the a/c area. He told me he had to take off the glove box to get to it, charged $60. It worked fine after that.
I also have a 1995 King Cab 2WD. I have had this truck for ten years, no rodent problems.
About a week after I got the 4WD fixed, I started having a noise in the fan motor on my 2WD. I figured this was a mouse nest, too.
This morning, I got into the 4WD. I had not driven the 4WD in 4 days. I noticed a stench coming from the vents, obviously a dead critter in the vent. I went to the mechanic, he said he couldn't get to it for 6 days.
I am no great mechanic, but I was desperate. All I knew was to start at the glove box. So, I took out the glove box. I took out the big black metal shield, about 18 inches high, held in with black screws. I saw a big black plastic box that had 4 clips on it, I removed the clips. There was some thing, oval in shape about 3 inches high, held in by 2 silver screws. It had small electric wires running to it. I removed that. I looked in, I could see the a/c mechanism, I guess the radiator for the a/c, on the left. On the right on the bottom was a little shelf made of styrofoam about 2 inches wide, and 7 inches long. On that styrofoam shelf was a dead, rotten mouse. Maggots crawling, how nasty.
I got him out with a spoon. I mixed up some dish soap and hot water and cleaned the rotting mouse funk out of the styrofoam shelf, and I sprayed it with Febreze. I am letting it air out now.
What can I do to keep these mice out of my truck?


----------



## simon kenton (Dec 28, 2003)

I got the mouse out 4 hours ago. I scrubbed the spot where he was, on that styrofoam plate.
I sprayed the spot with Febreze about 10 times.
When you turn on the fan, it still stinks about as badly as it did before.
It is possible that there is another dead mouse in there.
If there is not another dead mouse in there, is it possible that the smell from a dead mouse would permeate the duct system so badly that it would still smell so badly for so long?
The mouse was in there rotting for 5 days in the sun in 90 degree heat with the windows rolled up, while I was out of town in my other truck.
What can I do to get rid of the smell?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

simon kenton said:


> What can I do to keep these mice out of my truck?


Not a lot in my experience. We have a problem with pack rats here in Arizona. They may be worse than mice in that they like to chew up the wiring.

The obvious thing, if possible, is to find the openings where the mice are getting in and seal the holes. The next is to trap the critters (before they get in the truck). It's up to you whether you want to "have a heart" or just "nuke" the buggers.

Some folks suggest putting mothballs under the hood as the mice may not like the odor. Not sure if it's really effective but it may at least cover the dead mouse smell. Another possibility is to put lights under the hood since they are supposedly looking for dark places to nest.

Let me know if you find success because the battle of the pack rat is in swing here (and I'm not sure I'm winning).

Steve


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I would try to find where the inlet is, probably in the cowl area or by the right firewall fender area, then get some metal screen and seal the opening with it, just so they cant get inside. just a thought.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Mice and rats are filthy dudes. I had one make a nest in one of my rolling tool box drawers. I pulled open the drawer one day and there it was looking at me. I put out some rat poision pellets and two days later he was belly up in the flower garden. The problem is they shit and piss where they live and it is a mess. It is hard to keep them out if they want in . The best thing is kill them . Make it a routine to put the rat pellets out every month or so and that will take care of them. We have citrus rats in Florida and you will never get rid of all of them but you can control them. Other advise is get some cats.


----------

